
Google's AI has written some amazingly mournful poetry - dsr12
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2016-05/16/google-artificial-intelligence-poetry
======
ankurdhama
Really? All these poems are garbage to me and of course "humans" can always
find "patterns" in garbage too.

